# Found some sweet old skool for my infield!!!



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

been scouring ebay for some old skool diecast for my infield. i got three that i love and some others in the works. i got them from nagono japan. if i learn to cast these will make great subjects in resin or polycarbonate. right now they will look sweet in my concours area. mj


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

they remind me of some of the smaller autoart cars i have seen,nice stuff!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice catch citylights! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> been scouring ebay for some old skool diecast for my infield. i got three that i love and some others in the works


I'd love to have a super-slim motor-axle rig that would allow me to race well-proportioned open-wheelers like that old Ferrari on HO track.

-- D


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Dslot said:


> I'd love to have a super-slim motor-axle rig that would allow me to race well-proportioned open-wheelers like that old Ferrari on HO track.
> 
> -- D


so would i !!! i'm trying to find some of the 50s F1s that had the outrigger
gas tanks that made them much wider. mj


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

When are the manufactures going to listen to the consumer and start producing these types of bodies. Vintiage, vintiage, vintiage, where are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

H.O. racer said:


> When are the manufactures going to listen to the consumer and start producing these types of bodies. Vintiage, vintiage, vintiage, where are they?


i'm no diecast expert..... but it seems that the vintage cars are very popular in europe and japan. they seem to do them in short lots and with no consistency. so its basically catch as catch can. persistance and luck. i wish we made them here too. mj


----------

